# Kritische NB Temperatur?



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach Umrüstung auf externen Radiator ist die Temperatur der NB stark gestiegen, im Idle 51°C. Ich habe hinten einen sehr schwachen Gehäuselüfter mit 800 U/min verbaut. Sollte ich einen stärkeren lüfter einbauen oder ist die Temperatur in Ordnung. Vorher war die NB nur 40°C warm. Dankeschon einmal im Vorraus. Motherboard s.Spoiler.


----------



## AdeE (30. März 2010)

Tag,

wie ist denn die Temperatur unter Last? Unter 65°C?


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Unter Last wird das Gehäuseinnere nicht viel wärmer als im Idle, sodass sich die NB Temparatur nicht stark ändert.


----------



## AdeE (30. März 2010)

Tag,

dann ist die Temperatur in Ordnung.


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt einen stärkeren Lüfter eingebaut, die Temperatur liegt jetzt bei 48°C, wobei der Lüfter gedrosselt ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. März 2010)

Bis 60° ist alles im grünen Bereicht.


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Falls es im Sommer etwas wärmer werden sollte, kann ich den Lüfter ja etwas aufdrehen.


----------



## Mastersound200 (30. März 2010)

Notfalls packste dir halt nen Chipsatzkühler druff.

Auswahl


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Ich möchte nicht so gerne wieder alles ausbauen, deshalb ist ein Chipsatzkühler eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Mastersound200 (30. März 2010)

Mkay das n Argument, aber notfalls müsstest dir halt mal die Zeit nehmen^^ ansonsten wie schon gesagt is bis 60° alles im Grünen.


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Bevor ich alles wieder auseinander baue drehe ich lieber wieder den Lüfter auf.


----------



## L.B. (31. März 2010)

Der Lüfter nervt mich ziemlich. Wie bekomme ich die NB kühler? Mein Gehäuse ist ziemlich klein und der Luftstrom wird durch Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter der Wasserkühlung behindert. Was könnte ich optimieren?


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. März 2010)

Dann binde doch einfach den Chipsatz in deine Wakü mit ein!


----------



## L.B. (31. März 2010)

Zu teuer und zu aufwendig. Ich habe jetzt wieder den leisen Gehäuselüfter eingebaut, sodass die NB nun 50°C warm ist, aber es ist wenigstens leise.


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2010)

Am beste ist, wenn du dir mal einen Bequiet! SilentWings Gehäuselüfter zulegst
Der ist leise und hat genug Power.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (31. März 2010)

Bei guten Lüftern hörst du weniger den Lüfter, als eher den Luftstrom als Rauschen... da macht's keinen Unterschied, ob Be-Quiet, Noiseblocker oder sonstwer...

Die 50 Grad sind absolut kein Problem (!!) für den Chipsatz, wenn du trotzdem unbedingt 10 Grad weniger in Speed-Fan willst, könntest du
a) einen besseren Kühlkörper installieren
b) das Standard-Wärmeleitpad gegen ordentliche WLP tauschen
c) einen kleinen 60 mm-Lüfter auf der NB installieren

Das macht aber alles unnötige Arbeit und der Rechner wird genauso gut laufen wie vorher .


----------



## patrickimwoid (1. April 2010)

ich habe ein ma770t-up3p bei mir zeigt speedfan bei temp3 80° an, das halte ich jetzt nicht mal für einen auslesefehler, wenn der pc einige zeit läuft bzw. man damit gespielt hat kann man den kühlkörper (northbridge) wirklich nicht länger als 1 sekunde anfassen weil der kochend heiß ist. Mein Geil ram wird auch sehr heiß obwohl das gehäuse zurzeit offen betrieben wird. so wird das system nicht lange halten oder?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. April 2010)

Ich hab das gleiche Mainboard, bei mir sinds inzwischen unter Last bis zu 85 Grad auf dem einen Sensor und ich glaube ihm nicht .
Ich habe da nämlich noch 2 andere Sensoren, die ich für South- und Northbridge halte, da sich beide nicht nur 5, sonder zwischen eine Kaltboot und Vollast um 30 Grad Celsius nach oben bewegen (was für eine deutliche erwärmung der Kühlkörper spricht). Die Bewegen sich normalerweise so zwischen 35 und 50 Grad Celsius .
Die 80 Grad werden vermutlich die Spannungswandler oder ein Auslesefehler sein, ich kann meinen Chipsatzkühler nämlich ganz gut anfassen und schätze ihn auf so ca. 50 Grad.
Ansonsten kann ich dich beruhigen, mein Board lebt auch schon mehr als ein Jahr ohne Stabilitätsprobleme .


----------



## L.B. (4. April 2010)

Ein stärkerer Gehäuselüfter bringt außer einer hohen Lautstärke nicht viel. An einen kleinen Lüfter habe ich auch schon gedacht, da ich so einen noch herumliegen habe. Er kommt allerdings aus der Steinzeit und macht dem entsprechend Lärm. Dann werde ich die 50°C hinnehmen.

80°C sind für die Lebensdauer wirklich nicht sehr einträglich.


----------



## L.B. (5. April 2010)

Ich habe jetzt den Lüfter installiert, der bei 5V doch recht ruhig ist. Die Temperatur, die ich in HW Monitor für die NB Temperatur halte ist nicht wesentlich gesunken, doch der Kühler fühlt sich nicht so warm an. Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, um welche Temperatur es sich handelt, die mir in HW-Monitor angezeigt wird. Zum testen habe ich die Ultimate Version von Everest installiert, dort wird mir für die NB eine Temperatur von 62°C im Idle und 64°C unter Last angezeigt. Dies halte ich jedoch für einen Auslesefehler, da sich der Kühler kalt anfühlt und ja darauf der Lüfter installiert ist. Seltsamerweise werden mir diese hohen Temperaturen in HW Monitor erst angezeigt, seitdem ich meinen Radiator nach außen verlegt habe.
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es sich dabei um die NB-Temperatur handelt.


----------

